# Killiing off roaches??



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

I have a tub of feeder roaches that are infested with flies to the point i have decieded it would be best to destroy the whole coloney and start again. Question is how do i kill off all the roaces and flies in an 80l tub in order to dispose of them?


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

big freezer??


----------



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

Dee_Williams said:


> big freezer??


 Not that big lol


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

aardap


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

why not take them outside then at least you can open itr up and get out a load of roaches to start up a new colony.
if you do it outside the flies wont be a problem,


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

Hmm I have a freezer that big. :lol2:

Anyone you know got chickens? They go mental for roaches.


----------



## Jimmy P (Mar 14, 2012)

oliwilliams said:


> I have a tub of feeder roaches that are infested with flies to the point i have decieded it would be best to destroy the whole coloney and start again. Question is how do i kill off all the roaces and flies in an 80l tub in order to dispose of them?


Drown them? That might work, it could potentially not kill all of them, but a large amount of the nymphs would be.

Freezer would be the best but as you said you don't have space 

Thanks

James


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

To kill off flies? Just remove all the eggcarton/frass and put the roaches in a bare tub for a few days, with a very small amount of dry food and a wedge of potato. The flies will be breeding on something damp, once you remove all that the tub should clear up, and you can put fresh egg carton in?

Best,
Paul


----------

